

Weighing the costs and benefits of High Availability systems - barneydesmond
http://www.anchor.com.au/blog/2012/08/weighing-the-costs-of-high-availability/

======
caw
Adding HA to an environment does seem to make administration easier than in a
non-HA environment. There are very few changes you can make that result in
needing to to reboot the entire cluster of machines at once. Most of the time
you can play with one machine at a time.

Some services, however, still have the same issues as standalone. For example,
CIFS shares. Regardless of if you're offering high availability, you still
generate disconnects when the original host goes down.

With HA you have to make sure you've upgraded your infrastructure not only at
points A and B, but with the networking in between. It makes no sense to
support failing over a datastore when a single port on your switch can fail
and take it all down.

